# "Ignore Thread" Facility?



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

When people are dealing with sensitive issues in their marriages, they can be triggered by certain threads and, despite all the will-power in the world, it seems that many can't resist the temptation to either post in those threads or keep going back and reading in the thread. Of course it's up to the individual to protect themselves from being triggered etc (there are certain thread types that I no longer visit), but when people are a bit low their resistance can be weak and for some revisiting these threads can be as irresistible as watching a train wreck...

With this in mind, just as we have an Ignore User facility, would it be possible for us to have an Ignore Thread facility? My idea being that a particular thread could be blocked from showing up when a member is viewing other threads.

Just a thought...


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

I think that's a great idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

